# .22 chamber dimensions



## yaknfish (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a S&W .22LR revolver. Most brands of ammo will not drop freely all the way into the chambers. They need to be lightly pushed in the last 3/16" or so. I had a gunsmith "fix" it. He claimed to have polished the chambers. I thought he would run a reamer in them. Better, but not fixed. I can find cartridge specs on Wikipedia, but am not sure what kind of clearance there should be in the chambers. I may not be a gunsmith, but I know how to work a small hole guage and a mic. Does anyone know the specs on a .22LR chamber, or how much bigger than the ammo the chambers should be?

Thanks!


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 19, 2010)

That's exactly what I needed! Thanx, Brian.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 19, 2010)

Did you buy this gun new?

If used and someone consistently shot a shorter round (.22 short, .22 long) you can get a right substantial ring of debris where the brass on the shorter round ends.  This is especially a problem with .22 because most rounds have a wax lubricant.

If you bought the gun new, I'd send it back to S&W and let them deal with it.


----------

